# Day Four of Cycling southward



## Kate Westcoast (Jul 27, 2014)

http://evencowgirlsgetthepoops.tumblr.com/America


----------



## West (Jul 27, 2014)

Good luck! Too bad you have to travel without your compadre! :/ 
I like your bike panniers!

Have fun be safe!! You rock! Hit me up if you're in PDX when I am


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jul 28, 2014)

Good old rural washington. You can almost smell the meth in the air


----------



## Tude (Jul 28, 2014)

Cool write up! Have fun!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 29, 2014)

fuck yeah! keep em coming! makes me wish i was riding again!


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nice post. Dig the litter boxes. I use discarded ones for a food container for my dog and a camo'ed one for my food organizer, that I keep in my ker


----------

